# what kind of algae is this please?



## faizal (4 Apr 2012)

Tank Details :

Tank: Bowfront US 17 gallons
Light: 4 tubes of T5 (14 watts each) raised with a PAR reading of 30-47 at substrate level
CO2 : Not pressurized but adding Excel 
Filtration : 400l/ hr cannister
Fert: Modified Ei for Excel tanks 
1/4th teasp KNO3 twice a week
1/8th teasp KH2PO$ twice a week
2ml flourish + 1 ml flourish iron twice a week
1/4th teasp Seachem Equilibrium once a week after major WC

The set up was initially a non co2 tank,..then I did the most dumbest of things,...I increased the light intensity 1 week prior to adding excel. One week into excel and I started noticing this algae over some of the plants like Vallis nana and the emeresed leaves of e. tennellus and the java moss. The excel dosing recommended for my tank size is 1.7 ml daily and 8.5 ml after a major water change but I dosed less than that because I was planning on adding shrimps. Over the last 2 weeks I dosed 1 ml daily and 4.5 ml after a large water change. The algae were worst over the vallis & java moss. I had managed to remove most of them manually. I was not able to add a cleaning crew as I was having problems with some uninvited critters in the tank (dragon fly nymphs ). But it's been nearly 3 weeks since I've spotted any.

Yeah,...what a mess.  






You can only see it under picture magnification. See that emersed e tennellus at the center foreground,...okay now there's another e. tennellus rear to that,...i hope you could see the mushy and thready light green algae clinging to the lower leaves of that tennellus. 

I am very sorry for the poor pics. I am taking these shots with my cellphone.  

I tried looking up James website,...I can't put my finger between hair algae and rhizoclonium. There are no such algae over the high flow areas of the tank like where the hyrophila and watersprites are growing . I see more of them typically at lower flow areas of the tank like foreground region and the deeper background areas where the plants are packed in. Hence my diagnosis of rhizoclonium  ,...but then my filter is clean but I don't think the flow is adequate now since I have started with excel dosing (? the need to have a filter with  10 times turnover rate  to suit my tank)

The filter that i am using currently was intended for a non co2 setup & it only cycles the tank volume about 5 times an hour.

I have since last night increased my excel dosing to the normal recommended values and am planning to get a filter with 10 times turn over rating this weekend. 

Am I doing the right thing please? 

After all the research & ridiculous test tanks,..I can't believe I landed myself in the same puddle again


----------



## spyder (4 Apr 2012)

Without good co2 adding light will only cause problems. Have you dropped the lighting levels again. back to only two bulbs? This would be the best move for now.

I can't see the algae, a close up would help someone identify it for you. I can see what looks like light grey/silvery strands, kinda like spiders webs though. Is this it?


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Apr 2012)

faizal said:
			
		

> Yeah,...what a mess.



Mess?...not really mate. Looks like a nice layout. 

It''s hard to say, but I'm suspecting diatoms.(or a form of)


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Apr 2012)

I agree with Mark there, and also agree that that layout looks great! The plants look super healthy.

Have you got a CUC in there at all? Diatoms will eventually go on there own, or you could add a few Ottos, they love the stuff!


----------



## Antipofish (4 Apr 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> I agree with Mark there, and also agree that that layout looks great! The plants look super healthy.
> 
> Have you got a CUC in there at all? Diatoms will eventually go on there own, or you could add a few Ottos, they love the stuff!



What on earth is a CUC Ian ?

And I agree with Mark and Ian.  It looks great.  Not a mess at all faizal.


----------



## faizal (6 Apr 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> Without good co2 adding light will only cause problems. Have you dropped the lighting levels again. back to only two bulbs? This would be the best move for now.
> 
> I can't see the algae, a close up would help someone identify it for you. I can see what looks like light grey/silvery strands, kinda like spiders webs though. Is this it?



Hi Spyder, Yeah,....I don't know what I was thinking. I have dropped the lighting levels since. Running it with 3 tubes now but it's raised more then a feet above the water column,...the PAR is around 20-30 ish at substrate.
I had noticed some hair algae the day after my first post on this thread too. I've managed to remove quite a bit of them. Still do notice a few here and there but with the light levels down & all & with the Excel dosing upto the prescribed amount for my tank size and me manually removing them daily,...I hope to keep on top of it. 
You're right,...they do look like these grey/silvery strands like a spider web. You could even spot some of them over the green wendtii there & over the java moss on the right side of that pic ( they look like diatoms too). My plecos are helping me a lot . The tank does look a bit better now since i introduced them into the tank. My first fishes after a long long time  . But they do poop a lot !!!



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Mess?...not really mate. Looks like a nice layout.
> 
> It''s hard to say, but I'm suspecting diatoms.(or a form of)



Mark,...a compliment like THAT coming from an aquascaper of your league,....I think I am gonna cry now. It feels like a lifetime acheivement award for an underdog like me.    Thank you so much for the most kind words mate. You have no idea how reassuring that is for me. 

You are right,...there were a lot of diatoms in the tank but I think it's the plecos have been nicely cleaning things up. Such cute little fellas. Although I had initially added them as a temporary replacement for shrimps & ottos i have really taken a liking towards them.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I agree with Mark there, and also agree that that layout looks great! The plants look super healthy.
> 
> Have you got a CUC in there at all?



Cheers Ian,...  ,...thanks for the encouragement and kind words. You guys have no idea how reassured I felt after reading all your posts. What is a CUC,..mate? I have never come across such a term before. I have ordered for some Otos & amano shrimps but it will take a week before they arrive,.... unfortunately I am currently living in one of those remote small towns where you do basically get everything for a decent & comfortable living but one has to travel an hour or so before you could get all the great stuffs that big cities have to offer  .



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> .....It looks great. Not a mess at all faizal.



Cheers Chris,...  . Much appreciated. I am glad that i'm finally getting there. Just did a mojor water change and a light gravel vacuum because my plecos kinda poop a lot  .


----------



## Ady34 (6 Apr 2012)

faizal said:
			
		

> What is a CUC,..mate? I have never come across such a term before.





			
				faizal said:
			
		

> My plecos are helping me a lot .





			
				faizal said:
			
		

> But they do poop a lot !!!



CUC.... Clean Up Crew.... and yes you do, they poo!   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## faizal (7 Apr 2012)

The tank's looking better now. Plecos did a great job. I had stuck in some boiled peas as a treat for them last night but they were still sort of sucking on the driftwood & some decaying plants materials this morning. Cute little fellas,...i really like them a lot .


----------

